# Bosch dishwasher smell and oil inside



## treehstn (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a brand new Bosch dishwasher that has been working flawlessly. My only complaint is that after washing a load the inside of the dw has a smell like motor oil. And I've found large drops of yellowish thick oil on the dishes and the inside of the door and on the inside floor of the dw. It is very strange because it looks like they are large round drops, not smears, not leaks with streaking that would show you where it was coming from.

This is one of the washers that has a built in airlock. We don't have a disposal so it's piped directly to the sink drain. We've used it about a dozen times now and this oil is in each wash.

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i would contact bosch customer service and/or the place you bought the dishwasher.


----------

